# nabba north east



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

well just got back from the nabba north east, what a fantastic show!!!

I won my catogary, class 4 now on to the british final in 2 weeks 2 hopefully crack the top 5!!!

I've got some great pics will post up in a bit!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

bigricky said:


> well just got back from the nabba north east, what a fantastic show!!!
> 
> I won my catogary, class 4 now on to the british final in 2 weeks 2 hopefully crack the top 5!!!
> 
> I've got some great pics will post up in a bit!!


Well done, congratulations. I was hoping to attend that today, but got my daughter whilst the missus takes step daughter to cheerleading competition.

There was a guy competing from my local gym Pro-Bodies in Spalding called Rob, not sure what class he was in.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats babe


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mad props mate! I'd love to see the pics!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigricky said:


> I'm competin steve, not in class 4 though mate I'll be in class 3, no i havnt grown....
> 
> I recently measured myself and i'm 166cm so should of been class 3 all along but didnt realise!
> 
> !!


Rick in the above post you said that you was a class 3 competitor after measuring yourself so now you are doing class 4 have you shrunk??


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

can some explain how to add photos please got some great ones of me an dave tittorton in the overall, will post up as soon as i can work out how to do it!!


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

well on the day they where unsure of my class, so witout shoes the promoter actually brought down a measusurin tape and i was bang on 165cm so i was put in class 4!! damm and i thought i'd grown!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

bigricky said:


> can some explain how to add photos please got some great ones of me an dave tittorton in the overall, will post up as soon as i can work out how to do it!!


Best way is to upload them onto photobucket or imageshack mate and paste the IMG code in your post. You'll have to create an account if you haven't used it before though.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/album.php?aid=65041&id=546897536&ref=nf

I'm a bit of a technophobe so cant figure out how to upload pics so i've put the pics on facebook if anyone would like a look!!!

copy and paste the above link!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ That's Dave Titterton? I always thought he was someone else.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

yes dave was the class 1 winner and looked absolutely ****in awesome!!!

It'l take someone really good to beat him in southport in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I always thought Dave T was the 5th guy from the right (the proper wide guy):


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

you looked exelent mate.. and beating paul lock (a ukbff u90kg guy) speaks for itself ricky....

steve


----------



## wudy (Jan 4, 2009)

hi , can anyone tell me the full results from the show pls


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigricky said:


> well on the day they where unsure of my class, so witout shoes the promoter actually brought down a measusurin tape and i was bang on 165cm so i was put in class 4!! damm and i thought i'd grown!


i was confused about what you said concerning your height mate as i did not think you was that much taller than me and i am 164....

as Steve said Paul Lock is a good competitor.....wonder why Dave has come over to NABBA i heard that you cannot compete at all in the UKBFF if you do any other fed show this year


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats mate looking good :thumb:


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are your pics, thought Id do it for you:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

jesus dave looks good.... wonder if he has give up on ukbff????????


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

cheers pal!!!


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

Oh and I'm the short **** with red trunks if anyone was confused!!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats on the win! well deserved you looked great...


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

FCUK sorry mate just went straight to pics did not realise that was u.... congrats on the win and u look bloody good too( even for a short ****) now im off to take my fat foot out of my mouth......


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well done bud you look realy good :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats mate, you look fantastic in your pics


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

some great pics there good job m8


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

How many where there in the trained figure?


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

hamster.. wot are you saying bout the toned girls??..

my girl emma won that class, and took the yorkshire title and best presentation too..the girl who got 2nd was a quality athlete too... do you know the criteria for toned? both these girls were on the money for this class..

steve


----------



## Andrea (Oct 27, 2005)

Dear me??? Im gonna stick my neck out n predict the first two girls will place top 6 at brits!!!! dear o dear??


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

i predict exactly the same andrea...

dont mind constructive criticism, but empty headed dissmisive comments by people who dont have a scooby-doo get on my nerves..

steve


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Was this the one in Batley?
> 
> If not then im carb depleted and full of sh!t
> 
> ...


thats not really fare i am asuming from your other posts on the site you compete if you do then you should really understand to even get on stage is an acheivement, i personally know that one of the other girls apart from emma and jo had lost a massive amount of weight and im not talking 3 stone and another of the girls has been on an on going dieted for a couple of years dropping 5 stone plus. this is not a trained figure class and doesnt not require the leaness of that class.


----------



## samsham1 (Aug 19, 2007)

bodyworks- getting on stage is an achievement,yes, but this does not mean you look good by any means just because you stand on the stage..

going by your comments if i lost 5 stone do you think i should recieve lots of praise and congratulations for standing on stage...no, this is a competion for how your body looks and judged by certain criteria, not for how much weight you have lost.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Some good pics..

Well done to the OP


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

samsham1 said:


> bodyworks- getting on stage is an achievement,yes, but this does not mean you look good by any means just because you stand on the stage..
> 
> going by your comments if i lost 5 stone do you think i should recieve lots of praise and congratulations for standing on stage...no, this is a competion for how your body looks and judged by certain criteria, not for how much weight you have lost.


no losing 5 stone doesnt mean you look good automatically i agree but losing 5 stone to get in contest shape for a class that doesnt require having deep cuts and a class that would mark you down for been vascular means you do deserve to be on stage and be praised or at least not be slated. out of interest samsham have you ever read the citera for toned figure?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

stevie flynn said:


> i predict exactly the same andrea...
> 
> dont mind constructive criticism, but empty headed dissmisive comments by people who dont have a scooby-doo get on my nerves..
> 
> steve


hey steve i have to reply this way as i arent worthy yet on sending a private message! :nono:

thank you i hope people enjoyed the guest spot and took it in the light hearted way it was meant for

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

samsham1 said:


> bodyworks- getting on stage is an achievement,yes, but this does not mean you look good by any means just because you stand on the stage..
> 
> going by your comments if i lost 5 stone do you think i should recieve lots of praise and congratulations for standing on stage...no, this is a competion for how your body looks and judged by certain criteria, not for how much weight you have lost.


to be fair samasam the criteria for Toned figure is a softer look to the physique no deep cuts straitions or veins now some do hover on the line with trained figure but if you look at the pic from the British last year the girls in Toned where in shape yet miles away from the girls in the trained figure classes and so they should be...

Hamster - you dieting again then?


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

"thank you i hope people enjoyed the guest spot and took it in the light hearted way it was meant for"

light hearted yes, but utterley sensational too... jesus rach, you had many a pulse racing i can tell you.. brilliant

steve


----------



## samsham1 (Aug 19, 2007)

pscarb totally agree with you, but my comment was made on the basis that it seemed bodyworks comment came across as people in the class deserved praise regardless of what they looked like on stage just because they had lost X amount of weight and stepped on the stage.

i cant comment on the athletes in the class because i havent seem them, but my post was a direct response to bodyworks comment.

and yes i have read the criteria and i was not criticising any competitor, just your response bodywork.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

samsham that is fair enough, knowing bodyworks i can safely say that that was not what she meant


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

has anyone got full results/pics?

Steve mate i thought you were competing?


----------



## Matt Doyle (May 20, 2009)

Well done Ricky. watched the class 4 and you looked awesome. good result aswell cos the other 2 guys were very good too.


----------



## Matt Doyle (May 20, 2009)

Well done Ricky, watched the class 4. Looked ripped, other 2 looked good also. Fantastic result!!!!!


----------

